# Tutorials, Homepage, Anleitungen ...



## Almjodler (20. April 2002)

Hi F0lks,

es geht um die Programme CoolEdit und Steinberg Wavelab
kennt jemand Seiten wo es gute Soundbearbeitungs-Anleitungen, -Tutorials oder sonst was gibt was man wissen sollte, oder wo man sich Grundkentnisse zu den oben genannten Programmen aneignen kann? 
Wenn ja postet mal bitte


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. April 2002)

Bei Original, Handbuch lesen!
Bei Warez, selber lernen! 
          <b>^</b>
Lohnt sich natürlich nur, wenn man sich das Programm nicht nur zum "Ich wills haben" runtergeladen hat, sondern auch was damit machen will.


----------



## Keule (5. Juli 2002)

also ich finde, für cooledit brauch man eigentlich kein tutorial, das geht ziemlich einfach


----------

